# X-Games Sunday. Who's watching



## shary (Jan 2, 2011)

Watching womens slopestyle right now too. Go kjertsi


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

shary said:


> Watching womens slopestyle right now too. Go kjertsi


Kjersti :thumbsup:

This course seems to be a struggle for most the ladies. I'm a little disappointed in the judges. Not sure Rukajarvi deserved the top score...


----------



## shary (Jan 2, 2011)

Karasene said:


> Kjersti :thumbsup:
> 
> This course seems to be a struggle for most the ladies. I'm a little disappointed in the judges. Not sure Rukajarvi deserved the top score...


Yeah i'm not an expert or anything but i didn't fully agree with all their dicisons. 

About the course they did seem to struggel a little, but as one of the commentators pointed out their riding the exact same track as the men. 

Well congrats to Enni.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Ennis run was crap compared to Jenny's. Do not agree with their scoring on her run at all.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

HouseMuzik said:


> Ennis run was crap compared to Jenny's. Do not agree with their scoring on her run at all.


Right thank you. She was so sloppy in the air... yet they scored her higher? 
I dunno...


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Yay! One of our family friends Doug Henry is racing again this year  

COME ON DOUG


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got home from work...missed ladies slopestyle. Def pumped for mens ss finals


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Holy.... Toutant just monster killed it! Beast.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Anybody else notice that Seb Touts doesn't go inverted in his "doubles"?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Seb touts must be rocking a 28 in stance...kid is sick. Still think chas' run was pretty good.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Web roots run was nuts.

Thats what I texted my friend thanks to auto correct.


----------



## shary (Jan 2, 2011)

"Might want to invest in a belt sponsor..but you know who am i to say" 

HAHAHAHAHA, i was thinking the same thing. Mikkel needs to pull his pants up.

Edit: I think Sebastien Toutant got this to be honest.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Chas just got ROBBED...that was better than Flanagans run


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Seems DC makes too fast of a base. Torstein keeps over shooting.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

crazyface said:


> Anybody else notice that Seb Touts doesn't go inverted in his "doubles"?


Yea he does... it wouldn't be a cork otherwise. He's just not at Torstein's level of corking yet. He's only 18 though. Very bright career ahead of him.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

That slide Torstein had off the cannon was sick... hope he pulls through on the jumps last hit...


Seb Touts consistancy is sickening... but can't he be a little more creative? I've seen that rodeo off the cannon I think every single run he's taken including qualifiers. But hey I guess stick with what works I guess.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I gotta say, of all those sick jumps... my favorite move so far is Torsteins joystick slap lol. I keep thinking "Hadouken!" in my head when he slaps it.


----------



## shary (Jan 2, 2011)

C'mon Torstein, plllleasee..

edit: noooooo jesssus

Lol and then he laughs, gotta love his spirit.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

AWWWW!!! He had it. Don't know if he would have bested Touton, but he definitely would have made medal.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Torstein just missed out on gold by an inch


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

And now we get to watch Mono skier X....which might just be the most inhumane thing I've ever seen


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah Torstein is a fav of mine wish he hit that last jump. I just love his landings, always stomping down clean when he's in the zone. Seb Touts deserved the win. He killed it all week. I thought Chaz had a sick run as well.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Extremo said:


> And now we get to watch Mono skier X....which might just be the most inhumane thing I've ever seen


LMAO :laugh::laugh:




When does half pipe come on?


----------



## shary (Jan 2, 2011)

Snowboard SuperPipe Men's Final	6:30 p.m. - 8 p.m.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Extremo said:


> And now we get to watch Mono skier X....which might just be the most inhumane thing I've ever seen


Ha. I think it would make more sense for them to be on snowboards.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

OMG... these guys are nuts... I can't help but cringe watching these mono skiers. They are running the same course as the other x racers  They're falling all over the place. Why? Why would you hit that last jump on one ski? 


I dunno is anyone else saw the wipe out that took place during the womens ski race. They all just chucked themselfs over that last booter. That looked painful.. Crazy how a race mindset pushes you past your limits just to win it.




shary said:


> Snowboard SuperPipe Men's Final	6:30 p.m. - 8 p.m.


THANKS!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

OMG!!!!! DID YOU JUST SEE THAT CRASH!

WHY AM I WATCHING THIS


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

That last crash was crazy. Those guys certainly deserve their place in the xgames line up.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Karasene said:


> OMG!!!!! DID YOU JUST SEE THAT CRASH!
> 
> WHY AM I WATCHING THIS


It was horrifying.

However, I'm glad I'm watching this. For had I not, I would have missed that Gretchen commercial. Ms. Bleiler even looks hot in dorky 3D glasses


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Why don't these boarder x guys do grabs on their jumps? Doesn't all that window rolling cause drag?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Karasene said:


> OMG!!!!! DID YOU JUST SEE THAT CRASH!
> 
> WHY AM I WATCHING THIS


That's what I'm saying...it's like paraplegic pinball. I mean I know they're participating willingly but seriously someone should talk these guys out of it.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Leo.. Leo.. Leo.. :laugh: 




Extremo said:


> That's what I'm saying...it's like paraplegic pinball. I mean I know they're participating willingly but seriously someone should talk these guys out of it.


I know right!? Or why don't they just set the course to go around the big jumps?


----------



## kls (Feb 10, 2010)

Extremo said:


> That's what I'm saying...it's like paraplegic pinball. I mean I know they're participating willingly but seriously someone should talk these guys out of it.


I literally felt guilty watching it.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

Curious to see the superpipe tonight, I was surprised that White has practiced once or twice in the last 11 months, should be interesting to see if that hurts his performance. BR


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

kls said:


> I literally felt guilty watching it.


You shouldn't. You have to remember that they are willing participants who don't want your sympathy. A lot of those guys and gals were shredders already who had a tragic accident. They are just trying to not be held back by a debilitating injury and do something that they have a passion for. Remember, nobody is forcing them to do it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Snowboard street is on now? Sweet I thought I missed it yesterday.


----------



## Telosin (May 12, 2010)

my impressions of snowboard street so far:
-sauve is killing it.
-sexton is literally the happiest guy i've ever seen.
-wtf is j.p. walker doing?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Telosin said:


> my impressions of snowboard street so far:
> -sauve is killing it.
> -sexton is literally the happiest guy i've ever seen.
> -wtf is j.p. walker doing?


I completely agree with that.


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

Telosin said:


> my impressions of snowboard street so far:
> -sauve is killing it.
> -sexton is literally the happiest guy i've ever seen.
> -wtf is j.p. walker doing?


Damn that was dead on.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The two brothers backflipping on the snowmobile together was fucking sick!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Telosin said:


> my impressions of snowboard street so far:
> -sauve is killing it.
> -sexton is literally the happiest guy i've ever seen.
> -wtf is j.p. walker doing?


Yep...

Was a little dissapointed JP didn't take it a little more seriously. And I thought Simon would have thrown some combos like he did in his old comp days when he was winning everything he entered.


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> The two brothers backflipping on the snowmobile together was fucking sick!


That was great, they didn't like how the scoring was going so they went out and had fun and made the highlight reel!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

After all the hype, I'm gonna LMAO if somebody smokes Shaun White in the pipe. But, they're gonna have to SMOKE him to win gold. If it's even close, White wins gold.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> After all the hype, I'm gonna LMAO if somebody smokes Shaun White in the pipe. But, they're gonna have to SMOKE him to win gold. If it's even close, White wins gold.


Agreed. I can't imagine SW is going to lose this comp with all the hype surrounding him


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Lets go Louie and Lago!

Nice run Vito!


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm no Shaun hater but the hype has become quite obnoxious.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

He had to throw that "cold" comment in there. Superman is now battling a cold.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah. Before that They had to throw That whole jaw wired shut thing in there for lago. I mean really.....


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Argo said:


> Yeah. Before that They had to throw That whole jaw wired shut thing in there for lago. I mean really.....


That's actually a good story...a cold? Not so much


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

Argo said:


> Yeah. Before that They had to throw That whole jaw wired shut thing in there for lago. I mean really.....


HAHAHA that must be why he is in first...

Ladley's 12 is sick.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Anyboady else think they should replace both Sal Masekala and Kier Dillon with Kevin Pearce for commentating? (atleast Sal)


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

crazyface said:


> Anyboady else think they should replace both Sal Masekala and Kier Dillon with Kevin Pearce for commentating? (atleast Sal)


For someone with no skill Sal has had a long enough run, let someone who really has the knowledge and passion get in on it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Kokubo threw a nice looking line. Poor score though.....what's the deal with this pipe though, seems like everyone's momentum is dead half way down.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Lago just didn't look like he had any speed at all going into that second run. He said his knees were killing him, I'm just wondering if he put everything he had left into that first run? I guess we shall see.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the announcer just came during Shaun White's run. I mean, it was nice, but he nearly bailed. I don't see that being better than Lago's first one. It can get a lot cleaner than that.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Someone's going to have to match that dub mctwist 12' if they're going to bump him


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

Since when were skinny jeans called ripper pants? Maybe I'm old....


----------



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

Shaun makes you hate him so much and the announcers make you hate him even more, but you have to admit he does work when he's under pressure.


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm pretty sure the announcer just came during Shaun White's run. I mean, it was nice, but he nearly bailed. I don't see that being better than Lago's first one. It can get a lot cleaner than that.


Yeah I mean he DID touch his hand to the snow when he landed....HA!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What the fuck... seriously? THAT run gets a 97.33?! You gotta be kidding me. Shit is rigged.

I'm pretty sure you could come in and do a run of varied triple corks going 20+ feet on each one and still lose to Shaun White in the pipe at X-Games. ESPN and those sponsors don't spend all that money to see their poster boy come up short. And THAT is why the majority of the core snowboarding community can't stand the guy. It's not necessarily him, it's just the ridiculous hype.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Shit... 

That was a game over.



Its like trying to beat the computer at chess... I was routing for the human opponents. 

Damn it Damn it Damn it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Someone's going to have to match that dub mctwist 12' if they're going to bump him


I'm guessing with all the shit people on the forum talk about the Guy That there is someone posting up in here that can top the trick.....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ladley should've just ditched that twelve on the last hit. He scrubbed it on the first two runs and the announcers were saying that he'd been scrubbing it every time during practice too. Just throw a ten and post a score and give yourself a chance at a medal.


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

Argo said:


> I'm guessing with all the shit people on the forum talk about the Guy That there is someone posting up in here that can top the trick.....


Of course we all can. Thats why we are on forums not at the X-Games, we keep it real.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Argo said:


> I'm guessing with all the shit people on the forum talk about the Guy That there is someone posting up in here that can top the trick.....


Fan boys are "uniting" everywhere


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Argo said:


> I'm guessing with all the shit people on the forum talk about the Guy That there is someone posting up in here that can top the trick.....


You won't hear me talk any shit about Shaun White himself. I don't know the guy and he's a sick rider. I just get sick and fucking tired of ESPN and the rest of the media trying to shove him down our throats as the greatest snowboarder ever. He's the best pipe rider ever. Yes, indisputable. However, pipe is a very small part of snowboarding. IMO, Scottie Lago may be the best overall rider right now. From slopestyle to big air to pipe to backcountry, he's slaying it all.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Kazu should have a higher score.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Vito always has nice runs, but he just doesn't get anywhere near the height of the other guys. Nowhere close.

That may be enough to get him in 3rd though.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Vito better bump Malin...no hands down and 4 double corks...damn

Guess that last 12 wasn't a double


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

Argo said:


> Kazu should have a higher score.


Totally agree! And so does @btoddrichards: Come on? Kazu gets the shaft


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Piiroinen is one to watch for. That dude is getting insane air.

Yep, I think Lago blew his load on that first run. He just doesn't have any legs left.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Vito has to find a way to get more air. Sick runs, just no air compared to the other guys. 

Weak sauce. Shaun White with a run of straight airs for the victory lap. C'mon man...


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Vito has to find a way to get more air. Sick runs, just no air compared to the other guys.


He's a tiny guy.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

JoeR said:


> He's a tiny guy.


He's short, but he's pretty thick.

White is listed at 5'8" 139#.
Vito at 5'5" 150#.

I don't think it's the size.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Ah well... At least Louie and Lago both landed on the podium. So I'm happy. 

Not looking forward to listening to all the hysteria on the matter again next year tho. Now that he's got another gold the hype is going to get bigger and bigger.

What planet is he from again?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Fan boys are "uniting" everywhere


Nothing about being a "fanboy" whatever the fuck that is. Lol. He goes higher than anyone else and does better tricks. That's just reality. If Vito got higher, he could definately take it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Like the highlight mix.


----------



## Telosin (May 12, 2010)

Argo said:


> Like the highlight mix.


Yeah that was sick. I got chills, but I guess that happens anytime I see any good snowboard editing.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> He's short, but he's pretty thick.
> 
> White is listed at 5'8" 139#.
> Vito at 5'5" 150#.
> ...


and Kokubo is 5'3" and he was going almost as high as White.


----------



## GaryV (Dec 9, 2010)

Speaking of Kazu, any idea on what board he was using during the pipe?


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

GaryV said:


> Speaking of Kazu, any idea on what board he was using during the pipe?


2012 custom x i believe. same as P2.


----------



## YoBrian (Jan 24, 2011)

what was up with JP's "real" street run. that was hot garbage. 50-50's... c'mon son; beastin'


----------



## jslim39 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah not sure why JP was so stuck to that round bar. Jeremy Jones was killing himself trying to do that gap-rail though.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

crazyface said:


> and Kokubo is 5'3" and he was going almost as high as White.


i doubt it's about height or weight that much, it's how fast the rider drops in.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

YoBrian said:


> what was up with JP's "real" street run. that was hot garbage. 50-50's... c'mon son; beastin'


yeah that was really odd. the announcer was like "JP's having his own 5050 party" LOL


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

so mad i didn't see this thread earlier! pipe tonight was weak, judges were weak, shaun white is a douche... he didn't have a run that should have scored 97.33. so lame!

i can't say it enough, just because you go bigger it doesn't mean you're better. and style doesn't always win over technicality. i like Tricia Byrnes' tweet though:

tbyrnes Shaun are you just happy to see us or...leather pants revel all.#xgames


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

rephreshed said:


> i can't say it enough, just because you go bigger it doesn't mean you're better. and style doesn't always win over technicality.


Are you talking about personal preferences, or about what the judging rules provide?


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Whites 97.33 was laughable. Parts of that run were really sketchy


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

i wonder how the scores work. what does a .33 mean? lol


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

jegnorge said:


> i wonder how the scores work. what does a .33 mean? lol


.33 cm. The size of his penis


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> Whites 97.33 was laughable. Parts of that run were really sketchy


This. It was a good run. But a 97.33? Hell no!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Qball said:


> .33 cm. The size of his penis


lol :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Do we ever know who the judges are? Or are they anonymous?


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh it was a good run, no doubt. But a good 2 points overrated by the judges definitely.

Any Jenny Jones got screwed in Slopestyle. Both events I've watched so far have had erratic judging


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> i wonder how the scores work. what does a .33 mean? lol


Serious answer...

I believe the final score is the average of the three judges' score. So the judges' scores in this case would've been 97, 97, 98.

That's right, Shaun White gets a 97, 97, 98 from X-Games judges even when he nearly eats shit on the last hit. I would've been fine with anything in the low 90s. Like I said, it was a good run. But they scored that as near perfection and it definitely wasn't that.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Its absolute BS. Hey, I'll admit when I first started I thought Shaun White was awesome. But the more I get deep into this, the more i dislike him. He's extremely talented. But I just don't like the vibe I get from him.

Louie Vito rubs me the wrong way too for some reason. Like people said, he doesn't get much air.. guys got good technique tho

Personally I'm becoming more and more of a fan of Scotty Lago...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Serious answer...
> 
> I believe the final score is the average of the three judges' score. So the judges' scores in this case would've been 97, 97, 98.
> 
> That's right, Shaun White gets a 97, 97, 98 from X-Games judges even when he nearly eats shit on the last hit. I would've been fine with anything in the low 90s. Like I said, it was a good run. But they scored that as near perfection and it definitely wasn't that.


They were making sure that they had enough of a buffer to give everyone else improved scores on their runs if they got better...without surpassing White


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

JoeR said:


> Are you talking about personal preferences, or about what the judging rules provide?


i'm saying overall, just because you can do a huge backside 540 it does not mean it's better than a clean double cork 1080. it's getting a little ridiculous that shaun white can score as high as he does on a super sketch run without being clean on his highly technical tricks when riders like louie vito pull out all the stops and stomp shit but don't get rewarded for it.

snowboarding is progressing and the judges don't seem to care out that.

and who cares if louie vito rubs you the wrong way. he is the nicest pro i have ever met and his family is super chill. the kid gets the shaft 99.9% of the time. if i were him, i'd be a dick too.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't think they have to worry about padding the score, nobody has been able to enter into his league yet. Pretty crazy that White doesn't need to practice, shows up and is in a totally different league. It is almost like comparing the height the women get against what the men pull off. He is just noticeably much better. All the bickering is funny, I have no dog in the fight and don't care, but the skill level of White is far above the rest of the riders. It is quite obvious. BR


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

BRsnow said:


> I don't think they have to worry about padding the score, nobody has been able to enter into his league yet. Pretty crazy that White doesn't need to practice, shows up and is in a totally different league. It is almost like comparing the height the women get against what the men pull off. He is just noticeably much better. All the bickering is funny, I have no dog in the fight and don't care, but the skill level of White is far above the rest of the riders. It is quite obvious. BR


you my friend are way wrong. his skills are not above and beyond what anyone else can do. if you had you're own personal halfpipe and foam pit you'd be better than everyone else too. i say it over and over again, louie vito and scotty lago were much better than douche white. hell, even p2 and matt ladley are ridiculous. shaun white's run was a sketch fest and nothing to write home about. no need for a 97.33.. that's some straight bs.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

Apparently he had not practiced for the last 11 months or so, besides a couple laps prior to the x-games. It just looks like he is riding the superpipe and the rest are riding the halfpipe. Just a different world of height and skill. Every sport has their superstar, someday snowboarding will get another but right now it is pretty clear the gap is not narrowing. BR


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

for pro snowboarders i'm pretty sure anything they do is like riding a bike. once you learn it, you don't forget it. just because he hasn't 'trained' in 11 months, i'm pretty sure he has ridden one in that time. no matter how you look at it, he has an unfair advantage.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The 97.33 was an inflated score but that run was a winning run. His landings were a little sketchy but not enough for him to not maintain his amplitude. The podium ended up with the correct people and thats all that really matters. Nobody got cheated out of a medal.


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

rephreshed said:


> if you had you're own personal halfpipe and foam pit you'd be better than everyone else too.


I'm not debating whether or not White's winning run was worthy of the score it received or not, I just wanted to point out that this quote is a lot like complaining about that kid in high school who got to go to basketball camp over the summer and is now better than everyone else on the team. So what if he gets his own pipe and pit? He still puts the work in to be good.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

I find it funny people hate on White because he is not "core". Whats so "core" anyway about a sport that is largely white suburban kids playing an expensive sport usually financed by their parents? I think White's half pipe skill is on another level compared to others... the outfit is gay though, even my wife thinks so.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

john doe said:


> The 97.33 was an inflated score but that run was a winning run. His landings were a little sketchy but not enough for him to not maintain his amplitude. The podium ended up with the correct people and thats all that really matters. Nobody got cheated out of a medal.


I think Kazu may have been cheated a bit. Maybe not out of a medal, but he definitely deserved kore than the 85.33 he gotten his last run.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

pencap75 said:


> ... the outfit is gay though, even my wife thinks so.


Yeah... did you hear his post interview on x-center?

"Yeah and I've got a cold..."
"well I thought since burton has a womens line I'd sport the female pants...."
"I'm gunna run..and grab cough drop."

Like really...? Suck it up. big deal you need a cough drop. You're on national television. Stop trying to bring attention to your something no bigger of a deal than a papercut. Now if you won with a 101+ fever.. then maybe you can share. But a coughdrop cold. Give me break. 

Ugh.. I hate people who complain to get other peoples sympathy. Mention it once or twice fine.. but mention repeatedly and say you're leaving the interview to get a cough drop... Thats just looking for attention.

This is one of the reason I can't stand a lot of girls... "Oww.. oh my god I fell.. ewww.. Its cold.. my fingers hurt really bad..." Suck it up. Or go home. Seriously.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

rephreshed said:


> you my friend are way wrong. his skills are not above and beyond what anyone else can do. if you had you're own personal halfpipe and foam pit you'd be better than everyone else too. i say it over and over again, louie vito and scotty lago were much better than douche white. hell, even p2 and matt ladley are ridiculous. shaun white's run was a sketch fest and nothing to write home about. no need for a 97.33.. that's some straight bs.


Actually, most of the pros have access to a private pipe and foam pit. Kevin Pierce did when he was training. The difference was, riders like Kevin Pierce shared their pipe. Shaun didn't. Shaun's explanation was that he is a competitor and he didn't want to show his new tricks. Whether you agree with that or not is another story.

Honestly, he's a good rider hands down. Is he the best in the pipe? Whether or not you guys think so, he did win the Olympics and performed above and beyond the rest. These are Olympic judges that scored him, not some people hired by ESPN.

Hate him for the media hype. Hate him for taking the sport as seriously as he does. But cut the guy some slack when it comes to his skills.

As for Louie Vito, he's an awesome rider. He might not get much air, but he does travel down the pipe very far. Looks like a spiraling missile. I agree with rephreshed that Louie gets robbed all the time just because he doesn't get big air vertically. Come on, the first trick the dude throws down in the pipe is a double followed by another double. That's crazy.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You know I didn't hear Torstein say once that he had broken ribs...I heard other people bring it up...but never did he offer it up to garner attention. Same with Lago's Jaw. I guess SW was feeling a little left out and needed to make sure we all knew he was battling a severe injury as well. A "cold".


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Extremo said:


> You know I didn't hear Torstein say once that he had broken ribs...I heard other people bring it up...but never did he offer it up to garner attention. Same with Lago's Jaw. I guess SW was feeling a little left out and needed to make sure we all knew he was battling a severe injury as well. A "cold".


Plus Torstein took some decent spills during his triple attempt and SS runs. That's beast. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Leo said:


> As for Louie Vito, he's an awesome rider. He might not get much air, but he does travel down the pipe very far. Looks like a spiraling missile. I agree with rephreshed that Louie gets robbed all the time just because he doesn't get big air vertically. Come on, the first trick the dude throws down in the pipe is a double followed by another double. That's crazy.


Whether Vito gets "robbed" depends on whether he's not being awarded points that the judging criteria specify he should receive. I don't have access to the X Games snowboard superpipe judging rules, so I don't know how big air is balanced against technical difficulty. But I do know that the announcers repeatedly stated that the judges were looking for "amplitude," and that riders who did not go big were going to suffer for it in their scores. Unless that was complete BS, I therefore assume that the judging criteria put greater weight on big air than some people in this forum apparently would like. In other words, although you may personally prefer spins to height, or believe that tough tricks deserve more credit than big air, all that really matters for the competition is what the rules provide. Maybe Vito is actually being marked quite fairly.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Leo said:


> Actually, most of the pros have access to a private pipe and foam pit. Kevin Pierce did when he was training. The difference was, riders like Kevin Pierce shared their pipe. Shaun didn't. Shaun's explanation was that he is a competitor and he didn't want to show his new tricks. Whether you agree with that or not is another story.
> 
> Honestly, he's a good rider hands down. Is he the best in the pipe? Whether or not you guys think so, he did win the Olympics and performed above and beyond the rest. *These are Olympic judges that scored him, not some people hired by ESPN.*Hate him for the media hype. Hate him for taking the sport as seriously as he does. But cut the guy some slack when it comes to his skills.
> 
> As for Louie Vito, he's an awesome rider. He might not get much air, but he does travel down the pipe very far. Looks like a spiraling missile. I agree with rephreshed that Louie gets robbed all the time just because he doesn't get big air vertically. Come on, the first trick the dude throws down in the pipe is a double followed by another double. That's crazy.



And exactly what does this mean... knowing that the olympics are ran by the Internation Ski Federation (FSI) and NOT a snowboarding federation.. (Why we don't create one is beyond me) how in the world would an olympic judge know how to properly score a snowboarding event? 

Qouted:
_Why is this important? “Because the last time that this happened, when snowboarding was first included in the Olympics, Terje’s gesture in boycotting the 1998 Olympics almost overshadowed the debate itself. It was a big media event around the world, for sure, but they didn’t actually get the main message, which was that *snowboarding events should be run by snowboarders*.”

Source _Shaking hands with the Devil; Snowboarding and the olympics


.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Karasene said:


> And exactly what does this mean... knowing that the olympics are ran by the Internation Ski Federation (FSI) and NOT a snowboarding federation.. (Why we don't create one is beyond me) how in the world would an olympic judge know how to properly score a snowboarding event?
> 
> Qouted:
> _Why is this important? “Because the last time that this happened, when snowboarding was first included in the Olympics, Terje’s gesture in boycotting the 1998 Olympics almost overshadowed the debate itself. It was a big media event around the world, for sure, but they didn’t actually get the main message, which was that *snowboarding events should be run by snowboarders*.”
> ...


I made that statement because I've heard one too many times that X-Game judges are just favoring Shaun for media purposes. Same thing with Dew Tour. If you include the Olympics, that covers all the contests he participates in. 

I know about Terje's boycott in the late 90's and he is awesome for it. Terje is a living legend in my opinion and no one else that's alive can do what he does.

Look, my whole rant is not for the purpose of defending Shaun White. Just as many of you are tired of seeing him splashed all over the media and giving interviews that you don't agree with, I'm equally tired of hearing constant complaints about the dude. I just want to have a conversation about some great riders without it turning into some Shaun bashing debate.

Me: Dude, did you see Kazu's run just now? 

Other party: Yea man, he totally got robbed because all the judges care about is Shaun White. I hate that ginger kid douche bag.

Me: siiiiigh....


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

Leo said:


> Other party: Yea man, he totally got robbed because all the judges care about is Shaun White. I hate that ginger kid douche bag.


That's my favorite too -- people who hate White because the judges gave him scores of xx.xx. I keep forgetting that after White finishes his runs, he goes over and punches in his own scores.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Leo said:


> Me: Dude, did you see Kazu's run just now?
> 
> Other party: Yea man, he totally got robbed because all the judges care about is Shaun White. I hate that ginger kid douche bag.
> 
> Me: siiiiigh....



Yeah... I totally agree with you there.
I TVO'd the all the finals.. and just went to rewatch them.. as the womens final starts I hear the name SW and so I turned it off.. I'm just tired off hearing it as well. Good or bad.

Kazu has looking hot that sig' move was so dirty clean. 
Again with scoring thought he deserved better... but I agree with the podium. Shaun, Lago and Vito did have the best runs IMO.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Man, how did you feel about Kevin Pearce showing up? That was awesome. I can't wait until he can shred again. Even if he doesn't reach his previous level... just to watch him ride after all that has happened would be amazing.

All in all, I liked the X-Games this season. None of the SS podium are able to legally drink in America. That's something else. I'm expecting some very exciting riding in the near future.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Leo said:


> Man, how did you feel about Kevin Pearce showing up? That was awesome. I can't wait until he can shred again. Even if he doesn't reach his previous level... just to watch him ride after all that has happened would be amazing.
> 
> All in all, I liked the X-Games this season. None of the SS podium are able to legally drink in America. That's something else. I'm expecting some very exciting riding in the near future.


Yeah I know! Its amazing the progress he's made. I got a chance to meet and talk to him at Dew tour last weekend. Such a good kid. I would really like to see him commentating one day. I can't wait for him to be able to ride again. I can't even imagine. Makes me more thankful for how lucky I am.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh yea, forgot about your injury. How's the healing process coming along?

Totally hijacking this thread now :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Leo said:


> Man, how did you feel about Kevin Pearce showing up? That was awesome. I can't wait until he can shred again. Even if he doesn't reach his previous level... just to watch him ride after all that has happened would be amazing.


Yeah that's awesome that they're giving him an opportunity like that. I'd like to see him do it full time so he can still be part of the snowboard world because he's def put in the work and made the sacrafices to be an icon in the sport. 

When he talks about being able to ride again I'm not sure if it's a reality or just a hopeful optimism. I've heard other sources say that another head injury might not be recovered from.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Yeah that's awesome that they're giving him an opportunity like that. I'd like to see him do it full time so he can still be part of the snowboard world because he's def put in the work and made the sacrafices to be an icon in the sport.
> 
> When he talks about being able to ride again I'm not sure if it's a reality or just a hopeful optimism. I've heard other sources say that another head injury might not be recovered from.


Damn, that sucks for sure. Definitely don't want that to happen. Would like to even see him cruise, but you can get significant head injuries from that as well.

I do like the idea of him commentating though. He deserves success.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah head injuries are a monster of their own... he's going to have to be extreamly careful the day he decides to try and ride again. Powder may be his only option? My cousin had severe head trauma after shattering her skull on pavement 3 years ago... I wonder if he gets migranes like she does from the accident? If so.. I can't even imagine hitting my head again even on a small fall.




Leo said:


> Oh yea, forgot about your injury. How's the healing process coming along?
> 
> Totally hijacking this thread now :laugh::laugh:


Its cool.. lol Its my thread to highjack anyway. :laugh:

I'm doing super great! Minus the boredom.. which is really bad.. and how bummed out I am.. I have a lot to look forward to. Looks like I can get out of my neck brace by the end Febuary. I would love to be able to ride right away.. but I'll have to relearn to use my neck muscles again.. My personal goal is to ride on my Bday March 4th because that would be awesome. and I'll be whole again come spring I hope.. Not exactly sure what to expect for recovery time w/ PT I'll know more after a CAT but when I heard the doc say he can see me being able to do spring riding I was super stoked. Thanks for asking


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

That's great news! I hope you can ride on your bday. That would be perfect. Do take it easy though. A green run is better than no run! Even better with powder around 

I can kind of relate with ya on the wanting to snowboard aspect. This is my worst season as far as snow count goes. A baby is my reason. I looove my wife though! She is calling in at work for me so I can attend the test fest with my work. Tons of reviews to come for sure because of that :thumbsup:


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

Leo said:


> Honestly, he's a good rider hands down. Is he the best in the pipe? Whether or not you guys think so, he did win the Olympics and performed above and beyond the rest. These are Olympic judges that scored him, not some people hired by ESPN.


if you look back at all the Burton Open results world wide, 99.9% of the time their's at least 1 burton rider on the podium. does that give me hope that the judging system isn't flawed? not at all! whatever happened to the judges individual scores being shown? is that just a TTR thing?



> As for Louie Vito, he's an awesome rider. He might not get much air, but he does travel down the pipe very far. Looks like a spiraling missile. I agree with rephreshed that Louie gets robbed all the time just because he doesn't get big air vertically. Come on, the first trick the dude throws down in the pipe is a double followed by another double. That's crazy.


Tell me about it! This is why i get so heated about stupid results like what went down at x-games. i'm not trying to be a bitch or start arguments or keep bringing it up, but credit is not given where credit is do these days.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Shaun White did quote Dumb & Dumber in his interview after he won though, so that gets him some props in my book.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

The only thing dumb and dumber about shaun white was the judges who scored his run. Yes I'm hating.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Can't we all just hold hands and be friends... :laugh::laugh:

Where's the love people.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

Regardless of whether White's 2nd run was scored too high, he absolutely deserved to win last night. The big travesty was Kazu being robbed of a spot on the podium.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

fatboyj711 said:


> Regardless of whether White's 2nd run was scored too high, he absolutely deserved to win last night. The big travesty was Kazu being robbed of a spot on the podium.


Um, no. He should have come in 4th. His 'double corks' weren't as inverted as the other. Did he get robbed, absolutely! But he did not have a podium run.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

rephreshed said:


> Um, no. He should have come in 4th. His 'double corks' weren't as inverted as the other. Did he get robbed, absolutely! But he did not have a podium run.


Ummm, Kazu's double corks are absolutely inverted. He's just as inverted as the next guy...

It's not everything awesome that happened at X, but it's a start - ESPN

I guess I'm exaggerating a bit when I say Kaz was robbed of a podium spot, but personally, I think he deserved the 3rd spot over Vito. Sure he's not double corking every hit, but Kaz was getting stupid air and oozing style on each trick. Style has to count for something right? If judging is based purely on technical merit, Louie should've at least taken the silver with his 3 doubles and a 1260. In the end, I think Kazu's last run definitely deserved more than a 87.33, which was what Louie's scored on his bronze winning run.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't care if he podiumed or not... I can't get enough of his chicken wing McTwist. Makes me crave celery w/ ranch and a cold beer every time I see it.

Lioue Vito had a better run. No way Kazu should have won over him. Style is awesome, but these judges want technicalities. They are looking for vert, cleanliness, and small details like how long someone holds a grab. If style was heavily scored, then the current ranking system would be totally effed up.

Example when it comes to jibbing, Joe Sexton. He has a sick style when he jibs, but he's not technical and there are tons of jibbers that go way bigger than him.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Karasene said:


> Can't we all just hold hands and be friends... :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Where's the love people.




*Is Shaun White dating Justin Bieber?*


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Karasene said:


> Can't we all just hold hands and be friends... :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Where's the love people.


Is it just me or does Shaun White look even more like the guy from Mask when he stands next to Justin Bieber?

Seriously though...he def deserved the win at X. Even though his scores were inflated. But he's still a douche. I think he's going to go Michael Jackson on us when his skill start to diminish and he can't make finals anymore.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Extremo said:


> I think he's going to go Michael Jackson on us when his skill start to diminish and he can't make finals anymore.


He already started with that hideous leather jacket. If that thing had some red on it...


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

Extremo said:


> I think he's going to go Michael Jackson on us when his skill start to diminish and he can't make finals anymore.


....and he's chumming it up with pre-teens


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Am I seeing things or does Justin Beiber look more manly then Shawn in that picture?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Is it just me or does Shaun White look even more like the guy from Mask when he stands next to Justin Bieber?


White with the tight pants on is like a cross between Mask and Kathy Griffin.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

_"Beyond the double McTwist, White separated himself from the field by launching the highest air out of the 22-foot superpipe, a 19-foot, 11-inch __backside air that set the pace for the run that also included a frontside double-cork 1080, Cab double-cork 1080, frontside stalefish 540, double McTwist 1260 and alley-oop rodeo. _

_Other competitors managed only five tricks in the 567-foot long pipe, although all of the medalists included two double-corks in their runs._
_Read more: __Shaun White wins X Games superpipe a record fourth consecutive time - The Denver Post__http://www.denverpost.com/extremes/ci_17246770#ixzz1CkRLCjgV__ "_​ 
_"Olympic bronze medalist Lago threw out a cab double 10, front double 10, cab 7, frontside 9 to a backside 9 to take the leader spot in run one. After getting pushed back to second, he held it for the remainder of the competition"_
_http://www.firsttracksonline.com/News/2011/1/31/White-Lago-Vito-Complete-X-Games-Snowboard-Halfpipe-Podium/_

This is why Shaun White won. Not only that but take a look at how long he holds grabs and the manner in which he takes off, lands, and travels across the pipe. His flow is on a different level and where he is in the pipe throwing the tricks is different as well(i.e.throwing the hard tricks late in the pipe rather then right off the bat). I will say this is the first year I have seen the competition really start to _compete_ with what Shaun White is doing. It definitely made it more enjoyable. I only wish the other competitors would mix up their runs a little more.

So don't get mad with White. Instead, push for the competition to progress to his level and beyond.​


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I just got done watching it, was out actually riding all day Sun. I tried to watch it live, but went out the second my head hit the pillow. Anyway, is it just me or did super pipe seem watered down this year compared to last year? My first though was that everyone's runs looked like canned,lower amp versions of last year?? Props to Scotty for riding with a broken jaw, can't even imagine how bad that would f**k him up if he bailed. I also think that had he not been tired he could have taken SW easy....poor Shaun and his cold he wasn't in top form for sure. I'm sure Target gave him more then a few cough drops :laugh: As for his costume :laugh::laugh::laugh: That's punk rock DUDE!!!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

gjsnowboarder said:


> This is why Shaun White won. Not only that but take a look at how long he holds grabs and the manner in which he takes off, lands, and travels across the pipe. His flow is on a different level and where he is in the pipe throwing the tricks is different as well(i.e.throwing the hard tricks late in the pipe rather then right off the bat). I will say this is the first year I have seen the competition really start to _compete_ with what Shaun White is doing. It definitely made it more enjoyable. I only wish the other competitors would mix up their runs a little more.


Why should they mix up their runs more when Whites been throwing the same contest run for 2 years? If he keeps it up he's going to end up like Ross Powers when he threw the same pipe run for what, 3 maybe 4 years? The scores will dramatically drop if that happens. The argument in most peoples cases is the score he is receiving for his run vs other riders for theirs, not that he deserved the win or not. 97 is awfully high for basically the same contest run as last year, if the high score was for progression and difficulty it should've been a few points lower this year instead of damn near the same score as last season. No one is arguing that he didn't have the most solid pipe run that day.

Throwing the harder tricks up top used to score higher (as it should) because the risk is higher for how the rest of the run will go. Screw up first hit and your whole run is done, screw up 2nd to last or last hit and you still have the previous tricks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> Anyway, is it just me or did super pipe seem watered down this year compared to last year? My first though was that everyone's runs looked like canned,lower amp versions of last year??


Definitely agree with this. I think the main thing was that there was nothing new. Last year, White was bringing out the 1260 McTwist for the first time in major competition, but this year, nothing really innovative. At least we got to see the first 1080 in women's competition.

I used to really get into the pipe contests, but they've started to bore me. I still really like big air. Sure, it gets repetitive, but damn those dudes are going HUGE!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Deviant said:


> *Throwing the harder tricks up top used to score higher (as it should) because the risk is higher* for how the rest of the run will go. Screw up first hit and your whole run is done, screw up 2nd to last or last hit and you still have the previous tricks.


That's truth. Throwing down a hard trick on the first hit is very difficult due to lack of amplitude and speed. This is why Louie Vito is sick for throwing a double cork for his very first hit in the pipe.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

Leo said:


> That's truth. Throwing down a hard trick on the first hit is very difficult due to lack of amplitude and speed. This is why Louie Vito is sick for throwing a double cork for his very first hit in the pipe.


I think most riders use the first hit to gain momentum and speed so they can execute their other tricks further down the pipe (e.g. White's 20 ft straight air). If you bobble your first trick, it's going to significantly impact the rest of your run. It's cool that Louie throws a hard trick right off the bat but that probably explains why his other hits lack height/amplitude...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

fatboyj711 said:


> It's cool that Louie throws a hard trick right off the bat but that probably explains why his other hits lack height/amplitude...


Yeah, that may have something to do with it. It's just hard for him to get above bronze when the guys above him are going 6+ feet higher. I think the dude is absolutely sick, but he just has to understand that until he starts airing out with similar amplitude to the other top riders, he's just not gonna score much better than he's currently doing.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Deviant said:


> Why should they mix up their runs more when Whites been throwing the same contest run for 2 years? If he keeps it up he's going to end up like Ross Powers when he threw the same pipe run for what, 3 maybe 4 years? The scores will dramatically drop if that happens. The argument in most peoples cases is the score he is receiving for his run vs other riders for theirs, not that he deserved the win or not. 97 is awfully high for basically the same contest run as last year, if the high score was for progression and difficulty it should've been a few points lower this year instead of damn near the same score as last season. No one is arguing that he didn't have the most solid pipe run that day.
> 
> Throwing the harder tricks up top used to score higher (as it should) because the risk is higher for how the rest of the run will go. Screw up first hit and your whole run is done, screw up 2nd to last or last hit and you still have the previous tricks.


Yes, messing up a trick at the beginning could affect your whole run, however it is not as technically difficult. There is a greater chance of failure throwing them at the end of the run when you have lost some of the speed necessary to have the air time to nail those type of tricks. And at that level of competition missing ANY of your tricks is going to screw you. It doesn't really matter where you miss the trick. Was the score for shaun's run a little high? Maybe by several points. But it was still better then Lago's or any of the other competitor's. Is it his fault that he used the pipe for more and higher hits then his competitor's? Is it his fault that his competitiors made strategic errors?

Be clear that I am not defending Shaun as a person. But as a top competitor and snowboarder.

I cheer for all the riders, and I can't wait for some of the younger riders to make that next step. I was hopping for Lago to push his score up his last two runs but he fell short. Just as I was hoping Kazu would have broken into the top three. His best run was definitely underscored.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats funny is SW actually has a new trick that you can find on his website that he was practicing in december and hit a couple of times smoothly in his personal pipe.... Guess you dont have to risk a new run when you are so far ahead of the rest of the competition with a year old run that you have practiced over and over again. He hits more tricks and flys alot higher than the rest of the field over all....


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Argo said:


> Whats funny is SW actually has a new trick that you can find on his website that he was practicing in december and hit a couple of times smoothly in his personal pipe.... Guess you dont have to risk a new run when you are so far ahead of the rest of the competition with a year old run that you have practiced over and over again. He hits more tricks and flys alot higher than the rest of the field over all....


Ok so we've determined that Shaun White is the best pipe rider in the world...for now anyways because Danny Davis is still coming back from his injury, and technically he's thrown the best run in the history of the sport in competition. But that'll be determined on another day.

Unfortunately the half pipe seems to be the only part of the sport that gets any attention. And I'm pretty pissed at the X game for making the Slopestyle course so difficult. Space out the jumps so we can actually see some decent tricks and hold it during the best day light so riders aren't jumping into the dark on icy landings.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah, that was some bullshit to have it at 3 in the afternoon when the shadows fuck up every jump/landing.... very heard to determine where the hell your going with all the massive shadows lurking on your landing strip....


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

It is interesting that the monster SS course essentially forced the most recognized male and female riders to quit (White and Bright). With that said, Seb Toots absolutely thrashed the course.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

fatboyj711 said:


> It is interesting that the monster SS course essentially forced the most recognized male and female riders to quit (White and Bright). With that said, Seb Toots absolutely thrashed the course.


Shaun White didn't quit, he didn't qualify


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Ok so we've determined that Shaun White is the best pipe rider in the world...for now anyways because Danny Davis is still coming back from his injury, and technically he's thrown the best run in the history of the sport in competition. But that'll be determined on another day.
> 
> Unfortunately the half pipe seems to be the only part of the sport that gets any attention. And I'm pretty pissed at the X game for making the Slopestyle course so difficult. Space out the jumps so we can actually see some decent tricks and hold it during the best day light so riders aren't jumping into the dark on icy landings.


I definitely hope Danny Davis comes on strong. He and Kevin Pearce looked like the two guys who were really going to push Shaun and within a short period, both of them suffered major injuries and in KP's case, a life threatening injury.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

rephreshed said:


> Shaun White didn't quit, he didn't qualify


Did you not see his last run in qualifications? He still had a chance to qualify with a great run, however slim of a chance it may have been, but he packed it in.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

fatboyj711 said:


> Did you not see his last run in qualifications? He still had a chance to qualify with a great run, however slim of a chance it may have been, but he packed it in.


I don't think he quit because of the course. He quit because he was whooped, he knew it, and was saving himself for the pipe. 

Which based on his attire, he may also be saving himself for a pipe of another kind... not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Awww now I have to go back and watch SS qualifiers just to see SW fail :cheeky4:


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't think he quit because of the course. He quit because he was whooped, he knew it, and was saving himself for the pipe.
> 
> Which based on his attire, he may also be saving himself for a pipe of another kind... not that there's anything wrong with that.


Agreed but I think the difficult course, particularly the 2nd jump, had a lot to do with his decision as well.


----------



## dreamintoaction (Jan 3, 2012)

The Xgames are almost around the corner yet again. For those hoping/wishing/wanting to go -
you should definitely check this out. hanging with eric willett and snowboarding with him could be
pretty sweet!  Hang with Eric Willett at Winter X-Games - YouTube


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Wholly old thread


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

wholly pickles in my Jelly.

I'll be there.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

*Posted 30 January 2011:*



Karasene said:


> Just relaxing watching X-Games.
> 
> Wondering if anyone else is watching and wants to post on performances.
> 
> ...


*Posted today:*



Karasene said:


> wholly pickles in my Jelly.
> 
> I'll be there.


What a difference a year makes! 

Cool for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> What a difference a year makes!
> 
> Cool for you :thumbsup:



You're telling me... I'm working Dew Tour at Killington right now and it's a mind trip. To think I was here last winter alone in a neck brace just to watch while I was out for the season to now being here with a job traveling with in it is just crazy.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Predictably, Halldor his quarter final match in Real Snow and is blowing out Brisse at the moment for the semi-final match. He's fan favorite with the kids. I expect he'll win. I'm just sad Sauve is out for the season.


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll be there as well! 
going Thursday night to catch a local boy ride snowmobile.


----------

